# Serrasalmus Id



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

can you help me know what kind of Serrasalmus is this? I and other colleagues are thinking of another forum that can be gold diamond Serrasalmus rhombeus variant.

discupad bad translation from google, I'm from Spain and the translator does it better.





































































thank you very much to all and a big hello from Spain


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus







welcome to fury!!


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

nice one!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.rhombeus and welcome to Fury Vicente


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome.

dare leave the link to my welcome, where I explain my story a bit.

My link

Could you tell me is this variant rhombeus?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like a vinny rhom to me but whithout knowing which river it was xaught from its hard to tell


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice Rhom !!!


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

then, could you tell me exactly what variety is rhombeus ?

black diamond,gold diamond,blue diamond.............

thanks


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

A rhom is a rhom









No one can tell you exactly what variety it is, for those are just common names... without knowing what river it's caught from, common names are useless in my opinion.
From a scientific view, there are no "variety" descriptions... so there is no certain "variety" ID


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

memento said it best
nice rhomb by the way. but thats the unfortunate part of fish like these. without knowing the exact river/area it came from you wont be 100% sure on 'type' of fish. however, thats irrelevant. enjoy the rhomb


----------



## Vicente (Sep 27, 2011)

if it is irrelevant, the variant was only curious, thanks again for helping me clear my doubts and of course I will enjoy a lot with one of the few serras found in Spain, soon we hope to have more, after many years we found a serious distributor in the near future will bring more piranhas nattereri different wings.

a big hello and if I can find the river which comes from the Rohm informs you so you can say that then that range is.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Its a rhombeus, if you want to call it a gold diamond rhombeus you can its your fish, and I see the gold so I would think since "gold diamond" is not scientific but rather an opinion then if its your opinion that it looks like a "gold diamond" then you can call it that


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

memento said:


> A rhom is a rhom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

